# LPAE on ARM supported?



## hsn (Sep 1, 2014)

Its LPAE on ARMv7 supported?


----------



## mmediouni (Feb 9, 2015)

Not all ARMv7 CPUs have LPAE support(only Cortex-A7, Cortex-A12 and Cortex-A15)
Anyway, do you have an ARM CPU with more than 3GB RAM?


----------

